# Bragging on my son



## Matt L (Apr 3, 2017)

I've probably mentioned this before, my 19 yo son is a Master Mason and JD in his lodge.  He is an Eagle Scout and has accomplished many thing in his 19 years.  He is also a competitive Shotgun shooter.  He is a freshman at University on a shooting scholarship.  

Last week he traveled with his team to the collegiate national championships in San Antonio TX.  He returned home with 1 individual silver medal and 2 individual bronze medals, shooting Sporting Clays, International Trap and International Skeet. 

He's had a great freshman year shooting, wining in in some tough competitions with shoot offs.  His grades are good and his head is on straight. 

Unfortunately  I have not even be able to see him practice or shoot this year.  I've been coaching him since he was 9 years old.  

I'm extremely proud of the man he is becoming.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, that's impressive. Maybe the Olympics in the future.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 4, 2017)

Excellent, you are deservedly proud!  I hope you get the chance to make it to some of his events!


----------



## Matt L (Apr 4, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Wow, that's impressive. Maybe the Olympics in the future.



He is currently a member of Team USA's developmental squad.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 5, 2017)

How interesting. Best of luck to him! If he makes the team, let us know and we'll look for him the next Olympics!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Apr 5, 2017)

A promising young man. This speaks well of his father, too  Hats off to him in his chosen sport, schooling, and service to his Masonic Lodge as an officer.


----------



## Matt L (Apr 5, 2017)

Bryce receiving his silver medal in international trap.


----------

